# Mountain lions back in CT



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have heard of this in my neck of the woods for about 2 years now. Now its official. Crazy. After 100 years of extinction in the area.



> Fairfeld PD on prowl for mountain lion
> Jun 17, 2011 1:05 p.m.
> 
> Fairfield police have received two reports of mountain lion sightings over the past three days.
> ...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL geeze just over a couple sightings? why did they kill the cat? I have lived in mountain lion territory most of my life and only ever seen them twice { other then in the wild life refuge} they can be dangerous but so are bears and coyotes and wolves and lynx lol , Do you guys not have wild animals there lol? good reason there are guns all over the farm , your legally not allowed to kill one here they are protected but if you are protecting your life or someone elses life or your livestock you can shoot them but have to bring them into the rangers immediately or call and report the kill. Are you in the city? thats the only time people get worked up about these here if they come into the city limits .


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats very cool they came back though after being extinct in your area, did someone release some ? or theyjust made there way there?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Thats very cool they came back though after being extinct in your area, did someone release some ? or theyjust made there way there?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I live near some pretty heavily forested areas. I have spoken to ppl who have claimed to see them along my area( within 5 miles of me) and that was a few years ago. Now, one was struck by a car 45 miles away from me and there have been sightings reported about 20- 25 miles away. Idk. I think they were released honestly.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh hit by car lol , I thought there was this mass scare and they killed one or something lol. we have people who keep them as pets { bad bad ideas} those are the only ones we have had issues in the last few years people find these cubs and think they can tame them WRONG lol , when they get to be too much they release them but by this point they are so used to human interaction and depend on people for food they become a problem. Our wild life refuge by us has a few they took from people who got in over there heads. kinda sad.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> oh hit by car lol , I thought there was this mass scare and they killed one or something lol. we have people who keep them as pets { bad bad ideas} those are the only ones we have had issues in the last few years people find these cubs and think they can tame them WRONG lol , when they get to be too much they release them but by this point they are so used to human interaction and depend on people for food they become a problem. Our wild life refuge by us has a few they took from people who got in over there heads. kinda sad.


Yea I don't know how that would work. I know of a man with a coyote and another with a wolfdog hybrid.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those wolf hybrids arent no joke either , my uncles friend up in the mountains has this wolf mix I think he said its like 3/4 wolf I only met him when he was a pup and he was bigger then loki he was scarry. paws as big as my hands and power OMG thing was a beast i wont be going to his house in the night lol thats for sure. I think id be more scared of those then the mountain lions lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dude my neighbor had one in her backyard the other morning and I live in freakin suburbia.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I kind of miss living in a country that has big cats. Not that they lived where we lived but there was something about knowing that there were lions, leopards and cheetahs in your country.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I kind of miss living in a country that has big cats. Not that they lived where we lived but there was something about knowing that there were lions, leopards and cheetahs in your country.


You used to live in Africa? Big cats are bangin!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeh I was born in South Africa and we moved here when I was 9. I was a real animal nerd kind of kid and I used to bug my parents to do "animal stuff" all the time. My 9th birthday was at this awesome crocodile park.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Yeh I was born in South Africa and we moved here when I was 9. I was a real animal nerd kind of kid and I used to bug my parents to do "animal stuff" all the time. My 9th birthday was at this awesome crocodile park.


Dude that is awesome! What did you do at said Crocodile Park? I am picturing the Crocs serving as rides etc like on the Flintstones. No? lol

I am a dinosaur dork so it is all good. I get super angry when I see incorrect depictions of dinosaurs on kid shows Bray watches and go through his old books and throw out any outdated ones. Yeah I have issues....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha we cant leave the dogs out now lol. Gotta love the woods.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Haha we cant leave the dogs out now lol. Gotta love the woods.


If i was a mountain lion...id stay out of your yard..:rofl:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> If i was a mountain lion...id stay out of your yard..:rofl:


Hahaha I dont think they'd be worried lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good times......... your dogs should fine; but don't think Mt.Lions don't eat dogs.. LOL just be vigilant and don't let anyone/anypet stray behind you.. the straggler always gets it.

Even if you dont see them they usually know where you are if in close proximity.. Opening up hunting priviledges would help more than anything.. Better get you some bear mace.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Good times......... your dogs should fine; but don't think Mt.Lions don't eat dogs.. LOL just be vigilant and don't let anyone/anypet stray behind you.. the straggler always gets it.
> 
> Even if you dont see them they usually know where you are if in close proximity.. Opening up hunting priviledges would help more than anything.. Better get you some bear mace.


I will. I'm pretty sure they have been around. I'll put money on two things, captive ones released or they never left. Judging by the deer over population, I bet something went wrong lol.


----------

